# Skipper’s challenge



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaving Hook of Holland the skipper passed me an MSG for Tripoli, Lebanon, (destination Banias, Syria),with the advice that you will not be able to send it for a few days as the station was difficult to raise. I looked up the station, (IDC?) and tuned in to discover their frequency, (8Mhz) was set between PCH and DAN. Nothing heard. However, the ALRS indicated the station had a 12Mhz option. Called on 8 with QSX 12. QSO and MSG sent. Skipper re-educated. 
On another vessel, years later, loaded in the PG for Oz, the skipper stated we will advise head office to send messages through Singapore, (9VG). I responded with, we have a 1.5Kw tx and will take traffic from GKA. A couple of months later the vessel was fitted with MARISAT and that was my final voyage.
R/Os do not often meet other R/Os apart from handovers but I would have liked to meet some who left things like, “valves used but OK”, tobacco box with blown fuses and burned out indicator lamps inside. Wrong crystals installed in a tx but the correct ones in a drawer.
Hope the above kick starts some memories!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Large number of odds & ends in envelopes marked U B G.
I'm afraid I did the now totally non PC thing and slung them over the wall !


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

On joining a big tanker, I was surprised to find a valve tester in the large Radio Room. It later transpired that it was actually part of the Chief Engineers kit for some sort of control thing down in the engine room. There were no U B G bits I could find, nor ever had occasion to find a use for it. Sad really !!

David
+


----------

